# This is what happens when you do what Uber tells you, you get robbed. 80% + Pool on XL car.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

So I got my hands on a video that while not surprising me in the very least, lowered my opinion about Uber as a company, as far as giving a shit about it's drivers, at least.

Here is the set up:

An Uber driver in XL/X, gets a POOL ping, he decides "What the heck, let's do it", this guy isn't as corrupt or savvy as most people in FLL, in fact he likes playing by the rules, boy is that about to change soon!

They set him up to pick up 2 pax/2 bags at spots 1, 2 pax/2 bags at spot 2 and 1 pax/1 bag at spot 3, yeah, they knew he was XL lowering his pants for Uber to do X since they seem to be mitigating XL/Lux/Suv trip flow at the airport to pull these stunts.

This is the final cut he took and what Uber took.










Yup, if you do the math, you are looking at ~81-82%? of the fare being stolen by Uber.

His mistakes:

He took pool (although not much he could have done because he is forced to accept it at the airports).
He did not put stop request.
He did an X on an XL car.

This gives you an idea of why you never listen to what Uber tells you to do, this is why they love the ants.

ALWAYS use stop request if you take a pool or better yet! do not take the pool or cancel the pool.

By far this is the largest theft Uber has committed (at least from experience).

When he went to the hub to ask them about the large payment, they simply laughed and asked him why he accepted the pool, yeah, even the shills know better.

I can't help but wonder how many XL ants get ****ed the same way on a daily basis, by now even the ants should know:

Uber is shit.

Edit: this picture is not a screenshot that can be faked and edited, this picture is real as you can see the outer layers on the shot.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It's making me mad just looking at it and I'm not even involved...lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If I ever see them taking 60%+ of the fare I will contact them and demand I get at least 50%. If they refuse I will demand that they deactivate my account while on the phone with them.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I really appreciate the flexibility to jump on a X ride if sometimes XL is a bit slow. Keeps the wheels spinning and me earning. Bet those passengers were delighted to not have to sit on top of all that luggage too LOL!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Where's the video


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If I ever see them taking 60%+ of the fare I will contact them and demand I get at least 50%. If they refuse I will demand that they deactivate my account while on the phone with them.


I think they've already taken over 50% from me on one, I can't remember the details.

Don't like it, there are billion ants happy to take your spot, and they do. XL already gets less from cancel fees than X. LESS.

Here's the thing: people will keep driving Uber.

Let's say Bob drives Uber every Friday. Has for 6 months, like clockwork. Well, this coming Friday there is likely to be a huge demand because of a sporting event or Halloween or whatever. Bob is going to drive it. But, Bob always drives Friday. Uber knows this. Uber knows that Bob will drive at his same price, even though demand is high. High demand = higher fares from pax. But does Bob need more fare to drive? He's always driving anyway. Eventually Uber is going to take more and more of the surge and leave drivers with less. It will also increasingly pre-state these boost amounts which, eventually will be entirely in place of surge (with rare exception). Uber will also figure out that some drivers are happy as heck to get 1.2X and drive until 5 am doing it whereas others to go that late need 2 or 3 or even 4X surge.

Uber will never be lucrative again for drivers because its algorithms will ensure drivers don't make above the bare minimum that entices them to stay on the road. That's why this guy lost 80%. *Because he's going to keep driving anyway*.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

*Holy mother of god!*

*







*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

d0n said:


> So I got my hands on a video that while not surprising me in the very least, lowered my opinion about Uber as a company, as far as giving a shit about it's drivers, at least.
> 
> Here is the set up:
> 
> ...


Wtf? When did they start sending pool to xl?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf? When did they start sending pool to xl?


When you put yourself in both X and XL, they send you pool for being in X.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber has done this to me in select. When I received the ping it was select. When I completed the trip it was showing up as x. Had to do a fare review and I was told the system didn’t recognize the select ping , whatever does that mean. 
But that right there is robbery .


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

d0n said:


> When you put yourself in both X and XL, they send you pool for being in X.


I know, but not more than one additional request, and certainly not more than a rguluar X vehicle would hold.

Something isn't taking sense, van you post a link to this video


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I know, but not more than one additional request, and certainly not more than a rguluar X vehicle would hold.


They have been doing these "fill ups to capacity" on XL/SUV taking pool since last year (recently they stopped SUV from taking pool), I just felt like showing the epitome of their bullshit in this case, last year they used to hide the pax charges, now that we have transparency on the charges, you can see how badly they screw those drivers.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Sounds fishy to me. Getting 5 passengers on pool? Only one $1 extra for additional pick ups?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf? When did they start sending pool to xl?












I took a pool Saturday night because it was 2.0 surge. it was 2 riders.
Then Immediately got 2 other pickup requests. Arrive at first one and they never showed. Also for 2 riders. With the 3rd it would have been at least 5, maybe 6 pax.

Never had to use my 3rd row for pool. I dont intend to ever do it. Crazy that it almost happened to me though.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Something isn't taking sense, van you post a link to this video


No, there are people talking on that video which may give the shills a hint as for who the person was.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

d0n said:


> So I got my hands on a video that while not surprising me in the very least, lowered my opinion about Uber as a company, as far as giving a shit about it's drivers, at least.
> 
> Here is the set up:
> 
> ...


What a despicable, atrocious and EVIL organization. I mean, we all know it, we all acknowledge it, but seeing this type of thing in black and white fills me with so much hate and resentment, and it's not even my issue to deal with.

They are so so horrible. I effing DESPISE Uber.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Sounds fishy to me. Getting 5 passengers on pool? Only one $1 extra for additional pick ups?


It's 3 pax payments and 5 riders.

2-2-1


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 178077
> 
> 
> I took a pool Saturday night because it was 2.0 surge. it was 2 riders.
> ...


Did you get the 3rd request before or after the 2nd canceled?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Did you get the 3rd request before or after the 2nd canceled?


It was before. I know because i remember being relieved when my 3rd and 4th rider didnt show, knowing I had another pickup.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 178077
> 
> 
> I took a pool Saturday night because it was 2.0 surge. it was 2 riders.
> ...


That's something I have to look out for now. Most I have had is 3 pickups but only 4 people.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

They didn't even charge the pax pool rates, each rider paid like 40 bucks on a fare that was supposed to be 30 dollars tops.

Massive theft.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

d0n said:


> They didn't even charge the pax pool rates, each rider paid like 40 bucks on a fare that was supposed to be 30 dollars tops.
> 
> Massive theft.


Funny thing is pax were charged fairly.
Sometimes pax get away with murder. Other times they also get ripped off.

What doesn't change is driver always loses.


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy cow


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

d0n said:


> So I got my hands on a video that while not surprising me in the very least, lowered my opinion about Uber as a company, as far as giving a shit about it's drivers, at least.
> 
> Here is the set up:
> 
> ...


Mtgis upfront pricing and pool is just a disaster for drivers

Just horrible. That's how uber abuses drivers. Luckily my pools at the airport never go above $3.75. Lol


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

This post deserves to be featured


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

But wait!!! Uber cares about their drivers haha uber is such an evil company. We are partners lol


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

How about this for me not doing what Uber wants me to do. Pool ride from Bayonne to Newark airport. Bayonne is close to Staten Island NYC, and there's a $12 toll to get into Staten Island. Uber pays $20 for that toll. 
One route to the airport goes through Staten Island and is the same amount of time as the route that stays within NJ. Both Bayonne and Newark are in New Jersey. 
Uber paid me $55 and the rider paid $10. I Stop New Requests and go through Staten Island. That gets me two $20 toll reimbursements for the $12 toll I actually paid. 
This is an outrage. Uber took -550% of the fare! 
Smart drivers can make extra money with upfront pricing while ants make the same amount. I have two phones. I always check the rider fare on the other phone for medium to long rides. That gives me an idea of how much I can lengthen the route. Regular X rides can be lengthened about 33% extra distance without changing the fare. Extra tolls seem to not affect the upfront fare, Uber will go deep in the red if you run up the tolls. 
If the fare is outrageously high, I either drive an extra mile after dropping off or educate the rider on how to reduce the fare by changing the address twice.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Sounds fishy to me. Getting 5 passengers on pool? Only one $1 extra for additional pick ups?


Smells fishy as well.



the ferryman said:


> This post deserves to be featured


x2
________________________________________________________________________________________________

d0n

Your writing style is like a stiletto, efficient, sharp, to the point, cutting.

Insightful and Informative. You are an artist who slashes paint with the blood of truth.

At the risk of stroking your ego and sounding like a fan boy, you obviously have a few brain cells.

Why are you wasting your time here? *Write a book.
*
Title: _Uber Underground, Uber Exposed.
_
Edited by: Tr4vis Ka1anick.

It would be the catch or hook to your book. I might be a worse editor than CEO however.

A nod to the d0n 's tag line.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

That's the Rhode Island guy, I was about to post it the other day but you beat me to it.

How can they obligate people to take pool at an obvious loss and a clear massive gain for them?

The courts need to make them stop telling people what contracts they have to take, this is employment.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> This post deserves to be featured


Haha, time to flip a table or 2.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Smells fishy as well.
> 
> x2
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> How about this for me not doing what Uber wants me to do. Pool ride from Bayonne to Newark airport. Bayonne is close to Staten Island NYC, and there's a $12 toll to get into Staten Island. Uber pays $20 for that toll.
> One route to the airport goes through Staten Island and is the same amount of time as the route that stays within NJ. Both Bayonne and Newark are in New Jersey.
> Uber paid me $55 and the rider paid $10. I Stop New Requests and go through Staten Island. That gets me two $20 toll reimbursements for the $12 toll I actually paid.
> This is an outrage. Uber took -550% of the fare!
> ...


Does changing the address twice, work for the most part?


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf? When did they start sending pool to xl?


There's a write up on it on one of the forum posts.. I can't remember which one, but long story short - Uber will give POOL priority over to XL because UBER lawyers made sure to get a IRS tax write-off for POOL rides on XL.

They lobbied for it and got it. 

WOW. 80% hit... I hope he keeps on doing those pool rides. JK!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fool me once. I would not work the airport for pick ups and I would decline ALL pool requests.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Fool me once. I would not work the airport for pick ups and I would decline ALL pool requests.


Actually I would not decline all pool requests I just would not accept them.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

d0n said:


> So I got my hands on a video that while not surprising me in the very least, lowered my opinion about Uber as a company, as far as giving a shit about it's drivers, at least.
> 
> Here is the set up:
> 
> ...


Shameful. Uber and Lyft are truly robbing drivers from making a living. Driving for Lyft and Uber is RISKY BUSINESS and now drivers just make minimum wage. So many ants.

When do drivers get an alternative to Lyft and Uber. This is getting way out of hand.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn 80% of the fare. I think Uber is simply confusing with is the driver and who is the facilitator setting up the trips. Smh. Give this to your friend , it will help with the situation.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberPete1911 said:


> There's a write up on it on one of the forum posts.. I can't remember which one, but long story short - Uber will give POOL priority over to XL because UBER lawyers made sure to get a IRS tax write-off for POOL rides on XL.
> 
> They lobbied for it and got it.
> 
> WOW. 80% hit... I hope he keeps on doing those pool rides. JK!


You're partly correct , but same principle. They reason why they have Stool is to be classified as ride share and less of an illegal on demand taxi service, which is what it is.


----------



## Kay1661 (Sep 18, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> I really appreciate the flexibility to jump on a X ride if sometimes XL is a bit slow. Keeps the wheels spinning and me earning. Bet those passengers were delighted to not have to sit on top of all that luggage too LOL!


Shut up


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

d0n said:


> So I got my hands on a video that while not surprising me in the very least, lowered my opinion about Uber as a company, as far as giving a shit about it's drivers, at least.
> 
> Here is the set up:
> 
> ...


Your ONLY mistake is taking pool when you do XL. Well, if you take pool at all, that is your only mistake.

Drivers, DO NOT TAKE POOL. They can't force you to do it. I haven't done pool since last July, and they've never been able to say a word. DON'T DO IT. There's no financial gain for pool unless you can cancel after 2 minutes and make money off pool cancels over the course of the evening (or day).

DON'T DO POOL. There's no reason to do it. Every rider you pick up after your first one puts you deeper into the hole, and the first one ain't paying you that much either.

DON'T DO POOL. Can I make that any clearer for you?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kay1661 said:


> Shut up


Yeah I don't think she really drives.



kbrown said:


> Your ONLY mistake is taking pool when you do XL. Well, if you take pool at all, that is your only mistake.
> 
> Drivers, DO NOT TAKE POOL. They can't force you to do it. I haven't done pool since last July, and they've never been able to say a word. DON'T DO IT. There's no financial gain for pool unless you can cancel after 2 minutes and make money off pool cancels over the course of the evening (or day).
> 
> ...


No you can't make that any clearer.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I don't think she really drives.
> 
> No you can't make that any clearer.


 Good.

DON'T DRIVE POOL.
Live it. Learn it. Love it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kbrown said:


> Good.
> 
> DON'T DRIVE POOL.
> Live it. Learn it. Love it.


Very catchy.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Very catchy.


You're basically Jeff Spicoli driving your stoner friends around at 1983 prices in 2017, Brad!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

2Cents said:


> You're basically Jeff Spicoli driving your stoner friends around at 1983 prices in 2017, Brad!


No I'm really Sean Penn.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Just don't blow all of your reward money you got from saving Brooke Shields from drowning on hiring Van Halen for your birthday party, I hear the singer is just a gigalo.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Gigalo is actually spelled gigolo so I’ve heard.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Gigalo is actually spelled gigolo so I've heard.


I was Hot For Teacher and didn't pay attention when she spelled it on the board.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

2Cents said:


> I was Hot For Teacher and didn't pay attention when she spelled it on the board.


Make sure you use spellcheck in the future.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Nah... it's a forum filled with people that willfully drive for free in some instances.
I'll stick with what ever spelling best suits my device.

#fübrn


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I think the lesson here is don't take poop unless you are stopping incoming requests. Smh. The additional 75 pennies per pickup is not worth it. **** that noise. Might as well just let the cheap pax get away with paying lower prices for an single pickup and moving on to the next trip.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Very catchy.


Thanks!


----------



## Frotto shire (Nov 21, 2017)

d0n said:


> So I got my hands on a video that while not surprising me in the very least, lowered my opinion about Uber as a company, as far as giving a shit about it's drivers, at least.
> 
> Here is the set up:
> 
> ...


Here is the kicker they dont apply the surge to u 80 percent of the time i have been doing this for 9 months take every rise squirrel your cash and in vest it


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Perfect example. This is Uber's road to profitability. They get oaid 2-3 times for every mile you drive, give you a reduced rate for that mile.

I accept pools sometimes. They are often people going to work. But I always hit Stop New Requests. I don't mind giving some people a reduced fare ride, but I don't want the Nazi Empire profiteering on my ass, which is what they are trying to do

Uber should set up some kinda "commuter rate" for them. It is repeat business. Unfortunately the Nazi Empire tries to use this to screw their drivers, indulting our intelligence in the process.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

kbrown said:


> Drivers, DO NOT TAKE POOL. They can't force you to do it.


They can at the airport, had plenty of friends deactivated on the first crusade because they would make pool pax cancel but even took shit rides in X, go fig.


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

d0n said:


> They can at the airport, had plenty of friends deactivated on the first crusade because they would make pool pax cancel but even took shit rides in X, go fig.


no, they were deactivated for cherry-picking (calling pax and asking for destination) not for declining Pool trips.


----------



## nayeem (Jun 22, 2017)

same bullsh*t here.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

TwoWeeks said:


> no, they were deactivated for cherry-picking (calling pax and asking for destination) not for declining Pool trips.


Lol, no.

They would refuse a 30 dollar trip in pool simply because it was pool and tell them to cancel only to be met by a 6-7 dollar X on the next request, they refused pool by principle alone.

Skipping pool at the airport resets your queue position so I would say it's pretty much forced upon everyone.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Heh, take that pool boy.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

Please help me out here, i heard about this choosing to stop new requests when accepting a pool and that supposedely it will be paid like an X'. I tried it and Didnt work. What am í doing wrong? Or í got it all wrong to begin with?. I dont accept pool for like ever now anyway. But it's not the first time í hear about this. Im from NYC, bronx. And ALL that comes my way is pool. I dont care much since í do another platform that actually pays me really well, but when it's slow í turn on Fuber.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Agent037 said:


> Please help me out here, i heard about this choosing to stop new requests when accepting a pool and that supposedely it will be paid like an X'. I tried it and Didnt work. What am í doing wrong? Or í got it all wrong to begin with?. I dont accept pool for like ever now anyway. But it's not the first time í hear about this. Im from NYC, bronx. And ALL that comes my way is pool. I dont care much since í do another platform that actually pays me really well, but when it's slow í turn on Fuber.


It will not be paid as an X, it will simply stop Uber from banking on the rest of the pax that come in your ride.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

d0n said:


> He took pool (although not much he could have done because he is forced to accept it at the airports).
> He did not put stop request.
> He did an X on an XL car.


And if he didn't accept the ride there is thousands more signing up everyday that would've taken that fare in a heartbeat. I remember back in June of '14 when Uber slashed the rates nearly 50%. All of us Black/SUV drivers said that there is no way Uber will get anyone to drive for those cheap ass prices. Man, were we wrong. Not only did Uber get drivers to drive for that cheap, but they cut the rates by another 50% and a record number of people joined Uber to drive.

Uber X rates:

Jan '14......................................$2.25/mile
June '14....................................$1.35/mile
Jan '15......................................$0.75/mile
Jan '17......................................$0.90/mile
Jan '18......................................??????????

When did you start driving for Uber?


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It's making me mad just looking at it and I'm not even involved...lol


I CANT lol while im mad. What's your secret?



d0n said:


> It will not be paid as an X, it will simply stop Uber from banking on the rest of the pax that come in your ride.


Ahh.. Ok. Got it. So it was the guy that told me about this was wrong all along. But why take it in the first place then? You'll b giving a cheap ass hole an X for a pool. No THANKS!. Here in the Bronx it's ALL YOU SEE, no lie. Out of 10 pings 9 are pool lol. Ridiculous.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And if he didn't accept the ride there is thousands more signing up everyday that would've taken that fare in a heartbeat. I remember back in June of '14 when Uber slashed the rates nearly 50%. All of us Black/SUV drivers said that there is no way Uber will get anyone to drive for those cheap ass prices. Man, were we wrong. Not only did Uber get drivers to drive for that cheap, but they cut the rates by another 50% and a record number of people joined Uber to drive.
> 
> Uber X rates:
> 
> ...


2 years and no, they have already seen lower fares will not make them money( no matter the trick as seen in upfront), once they lose the upfront fare lawsuit, they will raise fares and try to keep long haul drivers for their ability to get them extra income.

In the end, they will not prosper because all of this shit should have been done 4 years ago when we replaced taxis with better cars and service which should have costed twice the taxi's rates or at least their rates, they instead tried to monopolized with the hardest of intends and failed to do so, by now, everyone expects uber to be cheap shit at better service and this is why they lost their chance.

Uber is done for by Uber and Lyft for competing.


----------



## KennyB619 (Nov 14, 2017)

As a newbie, I am declining all Pool requests... not because I will never in the future, but when you are just starting out it is confusing as hell. Particularly when they add a third mid-trip and up pops new navigation in the same area.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Sounds fishy to me. Getting 5 passengers on pool? Only one $1 extra for additional pick ups?


It's three rides, two with extra passenger and one with single. So between all of them, they paid over $100. That must mean that they each formed over $30 easily each.

The driver was paid $3.8 for time... that can't be a super long trip.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Agent037 said:


> Please help me out here, i heard about this choosing to stop new requests when accepting a pool and that supposedely it will be paid like an X'. I tried it and Didnt work. What am í doing wrong?


You don't get paid like sn X. You are giving a reduced fare ride to one pax, but you are not letting the Nazi Empire profiteer on your ass. They put 2 pax in your car, you drive one mile, they get paid twice for that mile, give you a reduced rate.

If all drivers stopped new requests we would take the profit out of pools.

And I see a lot of posts on these boards, people saying Uber's signing up thousands of new drivers every day, so this is futile. This is defeatist. The Nazi Empire is counting on drivers feeling this way.

We are all responsible for ourselves. Do what you need to do. Those new drivers will figure it out for themselves. We all cross paths at some point, waiting for rides around LAX. Talk to each other. Resist. Don't just knuckle under. Stand up for yorself, for your fellow drivers.

Lots of people on these boards, obvious Uber stooges, sewing seeds of defeatism. Don't listen to them.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Pool me baby.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I really appreciate the flexibility to jump on a X ride if sometimes XL is a bit slow. Keeps the wheels spinning and me earning. Bet those passengers were delighted to not have to sit on top of all that luggage too LOL!


on pool rides, each passenger is allowed ONE CARRY ON SIZE BAG. if they have a bag that would normally be a checked bag... i tell them to call an Uber X.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

KennyB619 said:


> As a newbie, I am declining all Pool requests... not because I will never in the future, but when you are just starting out it is confusing as hell. Particularly when they add a third mid-trip and up pops new navigation in the same area.


Pool is not feasible, a lot of wear and tear on your car for peanuts,. Do the math, x is just about cutting it close after calculating time and gas, close to minimum wage, your car is NO public bus. F them I don't know where you from but if it's a busy city and your car is a good clean respectable car you're still paying for, don't do pool, son


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

So many people mad about upfront, I think bumping this post should make things interesting for uber.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

We have all been there, but DAMN. At least you know better than ever considering a accepting a Pool request from the airport again without a) shutting it down or 2) setting your base minimum and holding firm


----------

